Ask HN: What is it about other programming languages that you just don't like? - acalderaro
======
songzme
Background: I'm more of an idea person, I like making my ideas come to
reality.

Java: \- I don't like having to type 'class', public, private, return types,
parameter types, etc. over and over again. Writing Java is like owning and
driving a boat. Its great once the boat is sailing everyone is drinking beer,
but getting the boat to the water (assuming you didn't park it in the marina),
setting up the boat, refueling, is too much work.

JavaScript: \- All the freedom and speed that you take advantage of in the
beginning to quickly build a prototype comes back and bites you in the ass.
Once you starting having multiple people on the project, errors become
abundant (Cannot access property of undefined). Javascript is like driving a
hummer. It feels comfortable at first, and then you start to realize that gas
and upkeep is taking a toll.

C: \- You have to code so much to get so little. Spending mental bandwidth on
memory allocation takes your attention away from your core app features.

Python: \- Great for a small subset of tasks, but limiting. You can't build
mobile apps or websites with python.

These are a few that comes to mind.

~~~
TomMarius
Ad JavaScript - use TypeScript. It is a game changer that made web, mobile app
and server development one of the nicest experiences I ever had in software
development.

You don't have to start using every single feature from day 0, you can write
JavaScript with types (in classes), and let other (e.g. variable) types be
inferred. Even that small subset of features can catch almost every null
reference error you've ever got.

~~~
songzme
agreed :)

